# Citizen Military and Field



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

*Citizen Military and Field*


View Advert


Hi all and I realise its possibly a long shot but i am after either (or even both ) of the following. Citizen eco drive Military and Field watches

Anyone with one lying around that they don't use please give me a shout it would be much appreciated

Noj




*Advertiser*




Noj



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£3.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

